

The worlds most remote base exit is still untouched - fauria
http://www.espenfadnes.com/worlds-remote-base-exit-still-untouched/

======
rjknight
What fresh hell is responsible for the scrolling on that site? I realise that
he's used to seeing the world flash before his eyes at nauseating speed, but
I'm not sure it makes for a great web interface.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Scrolling works 100% in my latest firefox 27.0

~~~
anyfoo
But it behaves... strange. You'll notice it if you use a touchpad and kinetic
scrolling. It seems too fast and somehow not very, well, kinetic.

~~~
josefresco
Read the article in FF 26 and mouse-wheel scrolling was indeed way too fast
and "slippery". Reminded me of all those Flash scroll bars in the 00's that
just worked... horribly.\

I pulled this quickly from the source:
[http://areaaperta.com/nicescroll/](http://areaaperta.com/nicescroll/)

Curiously, the nicescroll website itself seems to behave a bit better. Maybe
it's this implementation that went wrong.

~~~
keehun
It works terribly on the nicescroll site itself. Why do they feel like they
need to mess with the scroll behavior? Why break the expected behavior?

------
Jun8
For those of you who are as ignorant of this as me: BASE is an acronym
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASE_jumping](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASE_jumping)).
I don't really understand what _exit_ refers to in this context, anyone care
to enlighten? It's surprisingly hard to google info on this, must be a really
fringe thing.

~~~
yan
As others said, exit is where you jump from. Exits matter because not all are
safe vertical drops, some are way more stylistic than others and in case of
BASE wingsuiting, some lead to specific lines. A line is the flight path a
wingsuit pilot takes after jumping. Recent times, proximity flying has been
getting more popular, where a person wearing a ram air wingsuit tries to get
as close to cliffs, ground, trees or other natural elements as possible. As
you can guess, lots of people die doing this.

For an example of a safe exit that immediately leads to a very spicy line,
check this video, at 0:40 specifically:
[https://vimeo.com/82949889](https://vimeo.com/82949889)

~~~
hfsktr
My palms got sweaty just watching that video. I don't think that is something
I could do.

~~~
BrandonMarc
Agreed. I'm so glad the people who do record helmet-cam videos of it, and post
them for me to watch instead.

------
BrandonMarc
What's a interesting about the article is what it _doesn 't_ describe: namely,
the nature and details of the conflicts which led to the abort of the mission.
I expect the writer is being polite, and considers this an open letter to both
sides of the conflict(s).

That said, with all the buildup, it feels a wee bit unsatisfying to not know
what went wrong. Perhaps the writer doesn't quite know for sure, since
everyone (themself included) is biased.

------
dvere
Every time I see one of these videos I have two thoughts. One, insane never
could do. Two, that's what flying in my dreams looks like, I can completely
see why they do what they do.

------
frodopwns
Not very relevant to hacker news.

------
solidsnack9000
What is meant by the last sentence?

> For us came on the probable cost of one big awesome flying ride off the
> majestic Ulvetanna.

~~~
kzrdude
The failure of the group to work well cost them mission success (they couldn't
do the jump).

------
cezary
I don't know why he claims it's untouched, Red Bull sent a team out to base
jump from Ulvetanna back in 2010:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70GIbZbBsDg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70GIbZbBsDg)

